# problems starting eth0

## pegu

I tried do install a recent gentoo 2005.1(1) on the server for my diskless client. I have an older version running already and I can switch between the two in my grub menu.

However, when I boot the 2005.1 release I get problems when the machine tries to bring up eth0. I get the following error message:

/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig: line 10: /sbin/ifconfig: Network is unreachable

/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig: line 160: grep: command not found

/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig: line 147: awk: command not found

Any clues?

TIA Petter

1)

87edf4142a27859a42c14ec9d36ff475  stage1-x86-2005.1.tar.bz2

2465e20d492d31c2b81d7cfa6a7ab600  portage-20051103.tar.bz2

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

And you don't have any problems with the previous version?

Did you copy all necessary files over?

Thank you.

----------

## daywalkerNT

That's interesting how it's shooting out grep/awk 'command not found' problems.

Did you use genkernel or did you compile it ?  is the info you provided below from

'dmesg' ?

Thanks,

----------

## pegu

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> And you don't have any problems with the previous version?

 

No. I can still boot the old version.

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Did you copy all necessary files over?

 

I did not copy any files over. I did a full stage1 rebuild

I noticed that net.eth0 has changed quite a bit from last time. Earlier net.eth0 and net.lo where two different scripts. Now net.eth0 is a link to net.lo. Is this correct?

----------

## pegu

 *daywalkerNT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you use genkernel or did you compile it ?  

 

I compiled the kernel, that is I compiled it on the server in a chroot environment with make.conf settings for the target client system.

 *daywalkerNT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> is the info you provided below from
> 
> 'dmesg' ?
> ...

 

No. It's the messages I observe when I boot. I never got the login prompt. However, looking at /var/log/dmesg on the nfs server I see messages like

```

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Sending DHCP requests ., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 172.30.30.253, my address is 172.30.30.7

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=172.30.30.7, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=172.30.30.254,

     host=172.30.30.7, domain=home.gustad.com, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=172.30.30.253, rootserver=172.30.30.253, rootpath=/tftpboot

Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 172.30.30.253

Looking up port of RPC 100005/1 on 172.30.30.253

VFS: Mounted root (nfs filesystem) readonly.

```

----------

## pegu

Did anybody experience anything like this on 2005.1?

----------

## pegu

I tried to install over NFS (even though this is slow), but I ran into a lot of NFS lock problems during  scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

>>> /usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync -> ../lib/portage/bin/emerge-webrsync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3200, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1912, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2724, in doebuild

    return merge(mysettings["CATEGORY"],mysettings["PF"],mysettings["D"],mysettings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot,mysettings,myebuild=mysettings["EBUILD"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2896, in merge

    return mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6893, in merge

    return self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild,cleanup=cleanup)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6567, in treewalk

    mylock = portage_locks.lockfile(destroot+CONFIG_MEMORY_FILE)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 93, in lockfile

    fcntl.lockf(myfd,fcntl.LOCK_EX|fcntl.LOCK_NB)

IOError: [Errno 37] No locks available

```

Is the only way to build a 2005.1 to put a disk on the machine and then copy all the files over? I used to love gentoo since I could just build the file system on the server and simply turn on the diskless client,

----------

## Albert_Alligator

Hi guys, have we solved this problem? I'm having the same issue of the system not finishing it's boot up because it can't find eth0.

here is the last part of my dmesg:

```

Sending DHCP requests .<6>tg3: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

tg3: eth1: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth1: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 0.0.0.0, my address is 10.111.11.2

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=10.111.11.2, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=10.111.11.1,

     host=node_1, domain=, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=0.0.0.0, rootserver=10.111.11.1, rootpath=/export/node_1

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Looking up port of RPC 100003/2 on 10.111.11.1

Looking up port of RPC 100005/1 on 10.111.11.1

VFS: Mounted root (nfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

```

and here is the dmesg of the server when it boots up using the same exact kernel.

```

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4235, last_flushed_trans_id 6437

ReiserFS: sda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 4235, trans_id 6438

ReiserFS: sda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 37

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 388k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

```

Now what I don't understand is that they look very similar, yet my diskless node is saying that eth0 doesn't exist giving these errors;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Starting eth0
> 
> /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig: line 158: /bin/grep: Network is
> ...

 

The errors continue, but not for long, this brings the entire boot up process to a complete halt.

Any clues as to why it is doing this?

Al

----------

## Albert_Alligator

Ok, well solved that problem of mine as well. 

It does not mention it in the guide, but you should remove net.eth1 and net.eth0 from default runlevel. It worked for me.

Now I'm on to making my systems all rely on the master system for everything in usr, home and opt.

Al

----------

## augury

Is your ethernet module in the kernel or otherwise loaded?  Thats just about the only thing that prevents ifconfig from finding eth0. net.eth0 is supposed to be a link to net.lo.

----------

## pegu

thanks, removing eth0 did it, the net.lo script should be able to check for this condition and print some more relevant error messages

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Not an installation problem.

----------

## pegu

removing eth0 did it

----------

